
Travel hacking isn’t just about points and mileage - flystein
https://grabr.io/blog/9-travel-hackers-that-every-thrifty-backpacker-should-follow
======
lillekas
Saving a boat load on traveling? Yes, please!

------
hackuser
Actual title: "6 Travel Hackers That Every Thrifty Backpacker Should Follow"

~~~
angel43
Yep! And URL says 9 :)

